
The Hobbit by Melbourne House - curiousdannii
http://www.filfre.net/2012/11/the-hobbit/
======
dalke
Jimmy Maher's series on interactive fiction and the history of microcomputers,
especially as it applies to interactive fiction, is excellent.

~~~
curiousdannii
Definitely. I haven't played most of them but I still love to read about their
history. There's always so much story behind the stories they wrote!

~~~
dalke
He-he - the only ones I played were running the old Hunt the Wumpus game
described at <http://www.filfre.net/2011/05/hunt-the-wumpus-part-2/> . It's
amazing; a telnet command and one can time warp to a 1970s-era OS, then run
games from that era.

